# Trend about barbaric grind for true barbarians (humor)?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What are the truest barbaric grind that shredded to pieces, the utter most heavy & crushing ever, thee loudest bass.

I recalled i my youth while seen sutch genra in action, live it's cool, ears radication , what do you think of Dead Infection early stuff live, are there band more pulversing loud, intense , heavy.

What about grindcore slow tempo is there sutch or grind supposed to be fast all the time, obvious??

I am not a world expert on grind, what spooky since so darn brutal, extreme intensity, what about instrumental grind since i like instrumental music?


----------

